# Blue tulips



## flabbergasted (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello! Been a long time since I posted here. Still check in every once in a while though.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone on here has a blue tulip I could pollinate. I have been trying to get one forever, and had no luck. Thanks in advance!


----------



## allainah (Jan 22, 2020)

there's one in my garden, 
PC ID: 8431-2427-494


----------



## flabbergasted (Jan 23, 2020)

Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## flabbergasted (Jan 23, 2020)

I sent you a request, my name is Maddie whenever you have the time. Thanks again


----------

